# Home remedy for cracked nipples?



## Ligeia (Jul 24, 2006)

I am moving in a few days and my nipple cream is packed away, buried. Now I have a breast infection and one of my nipples has a big cracking wound on it.







I was wondering if there was anything I might have around the house to help soothe my sore nipple so that I don't have to buy more cream (I would never use the whole thing so it would just be a waste). Does anyone have any info? TIA.


----------



## birdie22 (Apr 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ligeia* 
I am moving in a few days and my nipple cream is packed away, buried. Now I have a breast infection and one of my nipples has a big cracking wound on it.







I was wondering if there was anything I might have around the house to help soothe my sore nipple so that I don't have to buy more cream (I would never use the whole thing so it would just be a waste). Does anyone have any info? TIA.

Leave some milk on them and let them air dry.

Lanisoh would really fix you up... do you have somebody who might spot you a sample pack? I know what you mean about buying a new tube. I have a whole tube I never use. (You aren't near me, are you?)

Hope you're feeling better soon!


----------



## smanore (Sep 14, 2007)

I second the breast milk idea. It really does help heal it. Saline soaks would really help too. Use a half teaspoon of salt to a cup of warm water. Soak the nipples for 5 minutes of so. It is really soothing. Check Kellymom.com for more info on the 'normal saline soaks'. You might want to buy a pack of Soothies to help heal the nipples too. I hope you feel better soon. Sue


----------



## JoyfulMom84 (Apr 22, 2008)

Oh I'm sorry you're dealing with that on TOP Of moving, ugh! You may have already gotten an answer but I ditto the breastmilk on it... Also going with out a bra and just wearing a light cotton t-shirt as much as you possibly can. I had horrible horrible cracking in my nipples hte first 2 mos with DD... It finally healed in 1 week when I went around in nothing but a cotton shirt...kellymom might have some suggestions for your situation: http://www.kellymom.com/bf/concerns/...lehealing.html hope you heal soon!

Oh and you might try calling your local hospitals mother/baby unit they might have some lansioh samples you could use... OR try your OB/midwives office I knew they often'll have stuff available.


----------



## yasinsmama (Mar 9, 2008)

I couldn't use creams b/c I had thrush, so I didn't want to use my milk for the same reason/
Salt water soaks SAVED MY NIPPLES!!! Seriously. It really works.
I did 1 teaspoon of salt in 1 cup of warm water, and soaked my nipples for about 5 minutes after every feeding, pat dry, then walked around with no bra until I was completely dry.
I still do the soaks when I start to get a little sore, and it help my nipples feel better.


----------



## pumpkinseed (Aug 6, 2005)

Yep-salt water soaks work wonders!!!


----------



## Ligeia (Jul 24, 2006)

Thank you so much for the advice, mommas! MDC is a life saver.














: The saltwater bath sounds very soothing, I'm going to try that today.


----------

